# Rta/Rda for pico



## R87

Howsit everyone

I would like to change my melo 3 tank to a rta/rda but have no clue which one to get. Something with good air flow(top and bottom), good vape and flavor production.

I'm not sure which is better a rta or rda for a novice to coil building.

Please help.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Howsit @R87
A Rta is a tank with a self build deck
A Rda is a dripper also with a self build deck buyt diffrence to a RTA is so basically you drip juice and vape a few pulls then have to re drip again (does not have a tank)
Building ease comes down to which rta/rda you choose . they all have diffrent build decks.

So i can help you out for what to look for but first do you want a
Rta- rebuildable tank or
Rda- rebuildable dripper

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kaizer

I would opt for the Serpent mini.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm with @Kaizer, the Serpent Mini is a single coil 22mm RTA that looks very easy to build and wick so will be a great way to get into rebuilding. It's very compact so will suit the form of the Pico very well.

Just keep in mind that you can't go bigger than 22mm otherwise it simply won't fit on the Pico.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Serpent Mini for sure!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Ugi

Serpent mini. Winner all day everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro



Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## R87

Clouds4Days said:


> Howsit @R87
> A Rta is a tank with a self build deck
> A Rda is a dripper so basically you drip juice and vape a few pulls then have to re drip again (does not have a tank)
> Building ease comes down to which rta/rda you choose . they all have diffrent build decks.
> 
> So i can help you out it what to look for but first do you want a
> Rta- rebuildable tank or
> Rda- rebuildable dripper



Thank you@ clouds4days.

A rta would be the option.

Price wise what am I looking at and what is good rta to get


----------



## R87

R87 said:


> Thank you@ clouds4days.
> 
> A rta would be the better option.
> 
> Price wise what am I looking at and what is good rta to get


----------



## bakersman

All the good RTA's will hover around R500 give or take a R50, so between R450 and R550 maybe up to R600

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Serpent Mini!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

R87 said:


> Thank you@ clouds4days.
> 
> A rta would be the option.
> 
> Price wise what am I looking at and what is good rta to get



Cool bud.
I think your best bet would be the serpent mini as every one has mentioned above bud.
Nice easy build deck for single coils and good flavour and smooth.
Only one issue i have with serpent mini is dessert flavours dont shine as much as other certain tanks but its still pretty good.

You not gonna get massive clouds as its only single coil but will reap rewards flavour wise. 
Also another bonus on this tank is its not juice thirsty compared to most new tanks.

Also being a small tank looks awesome on the pico . (see @skola picture above)

Price on one is +/- R515.00

The next tank i would suggest is the avocado but that will be for a later stage as its a bit of a tricky one to start with. And drinks juice at a rate to none.

Serpent mini for the win bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R87

bakersman said:


> All the good RTA's will hover around R500 give or take a R50, so between R450 and R550 maybe up to R600


Thanks tank looks good on the pico


----------



## Mark121m

to keep it sleek

Goblin mini v2 (dual coils required)
Serpent mini (never used)


----------



## R87

Clouds4Days said:


> Cool bud.
> I think your best bet would be the serpent mini as every one has mentioned above bud.
> Nice easy build deck for single coils and good flavour and smooth.
> Only one issue i have with serpent mini is dessert flavours dont shine as much as other certain tanks but its still pretty good.
> 
> You not gonna get massive clouds as its only single coil but will reap rewards flavour wise.
> Also another bonus on this tank is its not juice thirsty compared to most new tanks.
> 
> Also being a small tank looks awesome on the pico . (see @skola picture above)
> 
> Price on one is +/- R515.00
> 
> The next tank i would suggest is the avocado but that will be for a later stage as its a bit of a tricky one to start with. And drinks juice at a rate to none.
> 
> Serpent mini for the win bud.


Thank you for the advice much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

t


skola said:


> Serpent Mini!!
> View attachment 57965


hat looks so nice . i want one on my minikin


----------



## deepest

Serpent Mini is a winner.







Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Mini for sure!
> View attachment 57950




I'll see your Serpent brother and raise you an Avo Pico.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cloudasaurus

You cant go wrong with a serpent mini, love this setup

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> I'll see your Serpent brother and raise you an Avo Pico.
> 
> View attachment 58332



I raise again... And the winner of this hand has to be the Melo III with cCell coil!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## deepest

My Melo 3 mini is on my IPV D2 tried the ccell 0.5 ss coil was less than impressed. Having read all the hype about the 0.9 kanthal i need to get a few to try. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I raise again... And the winner of this hand has to be the Melo III with cCell coil!
> View attachment 58342




Not the winner IMO.... same bet doubled down.  




No cCell tank can replace any of my Avo's.  Part of it is the restrictions of the .9Ω cCells. As you know I build for my liquids (always have), and the ceramic wonders and blunders can not beat the flavor builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Not the winner IMO.... same bet doubled down.
> 
> View attachment 58350
> 
> 
> No cCell tank can replace any of my Avo's.  Part of it is the restrictions of the .9Ω cCells. As you know I build for my liquids (always have), and the ceramic wonders and blunders can not beat the flavor builds.



Maybe I should fire up my Avo again... but the thought of stuffing around with building coils and wicks doesn't excite me that much...


----------



## Laubscher12

R87 said:


> Howsit everyone
> 
> I would like to change my melo 3 tank to a rta/rda but have no clue which one to get. Something with good air flow(top and bottom), good vape and flavor production.
> 
> I'm not sure which is better a rta or rda for a novice to coil building.
> 
> Please help.


 I have a billow v2 that i am selling if you are interested drop me a pm with your number!! The billow is an awesome RTA


----------



## apoc21

I am sitting with the same story. Pico and want a nice rta. Really like the tfv4 mini. just afraid it's too tall and would look odd on the Pico.


----------



## Kalashnikov

apoc21 said:


> I am sitting with the same story. Pico and want a nice rta. Really like the tfv4 mini. just afraid it's too tall and would look odd on the Pico.


Serpernt mini all the way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

I tried this on for size this morning. Not a rba and also not it's final home.


----------



## R87

Christos said:


> I tried this on for size this morning. Not a rba and also not it's final home.
> View attachment 59509


Where did you get the skin for the pico

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## apoc21

Kalashnikov said:


> Serpernt mini all the way
> View attachment 59508


The serpent looks good. Did you plasti dip your Pico? All black looks good


----------



## Christos

R87 said:


> Where did you get the skin for the pico
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I got it from here : http://savapegear.co.za/collections/mod-sleeves/products/black-eleaf-pico-75w-mod-sleeves

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

apoc21 said:


> The serpent looks good. Did you plasti dip your Pico? All black looks good


lol you get a all black version. and thats not my hand. found it on google


----------



## piffht

Serpent wins.


----------



## apoc21

Kalashnikov said:


> lol you get a all black version. and thats not my hand. found it on google


Nice. Looks good. So what are you guys thoughts tfv4? Too tall?


----------



## valdero

Too wide perhaps at 24.5mm


----------



## MoeB786

Serpent Mini Guys


----------



## Casper

AVO For the win!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05

I'm thinking Avo 22 but to find one now might be very hard. Got a Pico this morning as a backup for the Vape Bag


----------



## apoc21

valdero said:


> Too wide perhaps at 24.5mm


Sorry meant to say mini. It's 22mm


----------



## apoc21

Sorry if I hijacked the original posters post. But I went with the tfv4 mini. Super happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

I have a Serpent tank! But I also have 5 Avocado tanks (the 5 best reasons why I only have 1 Serpent).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

What happened to the Goblin Mini v2? When it came out, there was great excitement. It seems nobody bought one, nobody is stocking them, and the Goblin v2 fell off the radar in record time?


----------



## Ezekiel

Loooove the goblin v2... really great tank. Dont know why it didnt do well.... it's not really suited to the clapton craze so that might be it, but it performs so well...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

I think too many people battled with wicking the Gobbie and that fill screw was just a pain. Personally I didn't like it, I couldn't get good flavour out of it. It never came close to the Bellus or Billow and it certainly didn't beat it's older brother the Goblin 1.2, now that was a great RTA! I'm not going to miss the Goblin Mini at all.


----------



## Byakko

Got a goblin yesterday and it took some work but it's an absolute beast now.The v3 is out soon and looks perfect for the pico

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

Lemo 3 is also an option


----------



## GreenyZA

Serpent Mini


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PieterT

I used the Gimini Vapresso on my Pico and it worked great. Great flavour and cloud. Also a dual coil RTA.


----------



## Glytch

I've also been doing extensive research on 22mm RTA's for the Pico and I think the general consensus out there is the Serpent Mini. *The only piece of information I still need is about airflow.*

I vape the Melo 3 with the airflow open all the way and it's magic (sadly the cCells inhibit the airflow quite a bit). *I was wondering if anyone can give a comparison of the airflow on the Serpent Mini compared specifically to the Melo 3 tank.* I've come to love direct lung hits and the Melo 3 with the EC coils are the bomb (although the flavour and life span of the coils isn't top).

I'm convinced by the following about the Serpent Mini:

- Good flavour
- Warm Vape
- No leaking
- Easy to build for beginners
- Single coil
- Loads of space for 3mm clapton
- Compact size and form factor for the Pico


----------



## Kalashnikov

Glytch said:


> I've also been doing extensive research on 22mm RTA's for the Pico and I think the general consensus out there is the Serpent Mini. *The only piece of information I still need is about airflow.*
> 
> I vape the Melo 3 with the airflow open all the way and it's magic (sadly the cCells inhibit the airflow quite a bit). *I was wondering if anyone can give a comparison of the airflow on the Serpent Mini compared specifically to the Melo 3 tank.* I've come to love direct lung hits and the Melo 3 with the EC coils are the bomb (although the flavour and life span of the coils isn't top).
> 
> I'm convinced by the following about the Serpent Mini:
> 
> - Good flavour
> - Warm Vape
> - No leaking
> - Easy to build for beginners
> - Single coil
> - Loads of space for 3mm clapton
> - Compact size and form factor for the Pico



The serpents airflow is just perfect any more airflow would ruin the flavour.Have never tried a melo but the serpent is slightly less than a moonshot. More than a billow v2 and about just less than a crius. If you have tried those


----------



## Imtiaaz

This thread came at just the right time, yesterday I was considering getting a RTA for my pico and wanted to go with the serpent, Thanks for the re-assurance guys!!!


----------



## Glytch

Kalashnikov said:


> Have never tried a melo but the serpent is slightly less than a moonshot. More than a billow v2 and about just less than a crius. If you have tried those



Thanks. I haven't tried any of those but it is helpful for comparison purposes.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

Also consider the geek vape avo 22, i decided on one of those and super happy with the full flavour, and nice airflow. Heavy on juice but what were you expecting?


----------



## ET

Sorry to throw a spanner in the works but some careful grinding/filing can open up worlds for the pico also

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch

ET said:


> Sorry to throw a spanner in the works but some careful grinding/filing can open up worlds for the pico also



Please continue....


----------



## ET

Glytch said:


> Please continue....



Battery cap can be filed a little smaller to fit bigger atties. Do at own risk. I know @RIEFY has done this successfully


----------



## Glytch

ET said:


> Battery cap can be filed a little smaller to fit bigger atties. Do at own risk. I know @RIEFY has done this successfully



Oh yes I've seen that. Do you reckon there's a 24mm atty that beats the serpent mini?


----------



## Jeez

Pico n serpent mini. It works quite well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman

Glytch said:


> Thanks. I haven't tried any of those but it is helpful for comparison purposes.


Airflow is just right on the Serpent Mini. I use mine for both direct lung on full open and nice MTL on barely open, or restrictive lung hits on about half open.


----------



## Jeez

I do enjoy my serpent but im not getting this crazy flavor that peoplepeople talk about. Tried a 26/30ga 316L clapton build. About 0.7 ohm. Now running a twisted kanthal a1 comin in at 0.6 ohm. Not disappointed. Just expected a little more.

Guess thats wat happens once you try the melo 3 mini with 0.6 ccell. Everything else seems average


----------



## Jaco Engelbrecht

Good day all
Can you please suggest what type and gauge of wire you guys use on the serpent mini.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Jaco Engelbrecht said:


> Good day all
> Can you please suggest what type and gauge of wire you guys use on the serpent mini.


Go for a thicker wire. like 24Gauge or claptons. Cause its single coil rather have 1 monster of a coil. I fit huge coils in mine cause it can basically screw in any size as it doesnt have post holes.

This coil comes to 0.6(Fused Claptons) And it literally chucks clouds on 26Watts



And this below is my other one with i think its 28G 32G Claptons. Comes to 1 Ohm. Clouds also at 25W and great battery life

Reactions: Like 1


----------

